# USB-Stick wird nicht erkannt



## juergp (20. April 2005)

Hallöchen alle zusammen

Ich habe einen USB-Stick der auf meinem Rechner ohne weiteres funktioniert.
Nun steckte ich diesen an einen anderen PC an (gleiches Betriebssystem) -> keine Reaktion.
Obwohl dort ein Joystick oder ein Scanner funktioniert.
Was kann ich machen damit er meinen Stick erkennt

Danke im Voraus

lg
juergp


----------



## sozialesAbseits (20. April 2005)

Moin! Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn drauf? Bei Win95/98 (2000?) kann es sein, dass du zunächst den zugehörigen Treiber installieren musst. Unter WinXP müsste er den Stick eigentlich problemlos erkennen können.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. April 2005)

WinXP ordnet den Wechseldatenträgern manchmal bereits vergebene Laufwerksbuchstaben zu. Kann man aber in der Datenträgerverwaltung ändern.


----------



## juergp (26. April 2005)

Hallo Leute

Danke für eure Antworten.
Auf beiden Rechnern ist Windows XP installiert.
Werde das mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben versuchen.

Danke erstmals.

lg
juergp


----------

